# Kanger Dripbox 160w TC Kit - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (31/5/16)

They have arrived. Excuse the pic. Better product pic coming soon. Just been released so waiting on Kanger to send better shots 




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-kanger-dripbox-160w-kit​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (31/5/16)

Sir Vape said:


> They have arrived. Excuse the pic. Better product pic coming soon. Just been released so waiting on Kanger to send better shots
> 
> View attachment 56020
> 
> ...


Nice price too! Well done @Sir Vape !!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (31/5/16)

@Sir Vape Will you be getting the silver?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (31/5/16)

ordered. done. waiting. patiently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (31/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> @Sir Vape Will you be getting the silver?



Released black first. When they release the silver we will get

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (31/5/16)

Jakey said:


> ordered. done. waiting. patiently.



Somehow, I don't believe you...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (31/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Somehow, I don't believe you...


Hmmmmmm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (31/5/16)

Jakey said:


> Hmmmmmm....
> View attachment 56059



About the "patiently" part...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jakey (31/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> About the "patiently" part...


Aaaahahahahah im having a massively dof day mybru

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/16)

Jakey said:


> Aaaahahahahah im having a massively dof day mybru


That is called:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

